# Is there any way to tell when an ooth is near hatching



## mobilmom (Jun 21, 2007)

I am very new to mantids - can you tell me what I can watch for to let me know that they may be hatching soon?


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2007)

No way to tell visually.


----------



## mobilmom (Jun 21, 2007)

thank you - I was afraid of that. Just have to wait it out.


----------



## Asa (Jun 21, 2007)

What ooth did you get?


----------



## mobilmom (Jun 21, 2007)

the only description is this ...PRAYING MANTIS EGG CASES - (Tenodera Aridifolia Sinensis) - sorry I am so new that this is greek to me. But it's the only one I could find on short notice. By the way they came 3 to a pack so I have A LOT of them when they hatch.


----------



## mobilmom (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry - thought you were talking about the ooth. I have no idea what the one she caught is.


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2007)

> the only description is this ...PRAYING MANTIS EGG CASES - (Tenodera Aridifolia Sinensis) - sorry I am so new that this is greek to me. But it's the only one I could find on short notice. By the way they came 3 to a pack so I have A LOT of them when they hatch.


That is the chinese mantis. The typical commonly found large mantis. In the fall/winter you can find the oothecas outside.


----------



## Asa (Jun 21, 2007)

Chinese is a good starter mantis. They die a lot, though.


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2007)

> Chinese is a good starter mantis. They die a lot, though.


Small nymphs do. Once they get above L3 I rarely have had any issues with deaths.


----------



## athicks (Jun 21, 2007)

Make sure you check it a lot and keep it humid!


----------



## Asa (Jun 22, 2007)

> > Chinese is a good starter mantis. They die a lot, though.
> 
> 
> Small nymphs do. Once they get above L3 I rarely have had any issues with deaths.


Takes me to L4. But it's about the same.


----------

